# Shifter configuration for plowing



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had a few kawasaki prairies that I've plowed with over the years and now I'm looking at a yamaha grizzly. The kawasaki had the shifter on the right side which was nice because you could use your left hand to winch up the plow while your shifting the atv into reverse. The grizzly has the shift on the left side of the machine and was just wondering if anyone that plows with one had any complaints about this.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

My cousin uses his winch remote on his grizzly specifically for that reason. Does your winch have a remote?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had ATV's with the shifter on the left and on the right, (manual lift and winch lift) and plowed with all of them. My Suzuki has the shifter on the left side. Yes, it is a bit easier with the shifter on the right side... but you get use to it on the left side pretty quickly. I usually start lifting the plow as I come up to a snow bank to stack the snow, or back up a little bit before I lift the plow depending on the situation. Either way, I don't need my hand to work both. So, it's not an issue for me.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Grizzly 660. The shifter is on the left. The winch/power angle switches are on the left as well. I've learned to reach over with my right hand and shift since the rear brake lever is on the left too, I can pull the brake to be able to shift, winch and go. You just have to get use to working it like that.


----------



## kkchevy3 (Dec 19, 2010)

i like my 05 polaris sportsman because after backing up i hit the down button with my left thumb and use my right knee to push the shifter forward. Which is perfect because it goes right into low gear since you have to push the foot brake to get it into high


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

shift to reverse first and start backup and raising the blade at same time?

or as you go into the pile raise blade to help stacking and then shift into reverse.

just my thoughts

sublime out


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Shift should be on right side, you never need throttle and shift at same time. I had Cats, and a Honda with ES, Polaris is my current machine. When needing to shift if on a hill and holding with the brake I always found myself shifting with right hand, even for left side. My 2 cents.


----------

